# Tower Count



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

On SSP, *Dubai_Boy* said that by 2015, Dubai would have a thousand 100 m + towers.

Is that possible? Can a count be made of all the major projects that have towers in them, and an estimate of how many they would have. Including things like Chess City or Palm Jebel Ali. Anyone have a rough estimate of what the total count would be by that time.. including existing completed towers?


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

too many for my brain to calculate. 
200+ in the marina
30+ in media city and internet city
70 in JLT
30 in DIFC
at least 60 in the Burj Downtown
20 more in SZR
Dubai land???? who knows I have heard a figure of 200 towers in the new city centre there.

Anyways its a lot


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Does 200+ for Marina include the JBR?

I can roughly count around 40 highrises from the Palm Jebel Ali. But I'm not sure how tall they are.

Sports City has some short ones, but those that look like they can be 100 m + are around 15-20.

Chess City would have 32.

Dubai Maritime City, I would know if it would have any towers.

Palm Deira, no idea. But the Deira Corniche project was scrapped, wasn't it? It had all those coloured buildings, the ones in *dazz*'s avatar.

The Jewel has at least 36.

But still, I think overall even with the proposals, the max it would be is around 600-800 towers over 100 m in the city.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

dazz's avatar is the corniche project

it's very hard to calculate the number of 100+ towers, as many of these master plans have not yet been finalised

but honestly, 1000 is quite realistic
don't forget dmcc and jlt actually has 79
along szr i'd say there are more than just 20


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

JLT i expect they might try some thing like that again 
given the how well it worked this time


----------

